# wiring diagram for SR18DE



## needspeed (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction. 

I recently purchase a SR18DE with transmission, I think it's the 1998 model.

I need the wiring diagram for the ECU and body harness.

Regards,
needspeed


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

go to a local parts store and get a book, most of them have wiring diagrams in them, or you can go to barnes and noble book store and get a chiltons (they are the best), or the last place i would go is the dealer ship and order one through the parts dept.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Man, you picked a winner. That's a foreign motor for real. Seeing that it's in the SR family, you possibly can use the harness out of a 200sx SER or older B13 Se-r. Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## needspeed (Oct 29, 2002)

This SR18DE is from a Nissan Bluebird U14 1998. Can someone help with the wiring diagram for this car?


----------



## Adrian aubin (Jul 31, 2020)

needspeed said:


> This SR18DE is from a Nissan Bluebird U14 1998. Can someone help with the wiring diagram for this car?


I need the diagram too going to put it in a b13 1991


----------

